# Laptop reboots when it goes to sleep and restarts after shutdown



## vonbismarck (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello all.  I hope someone might be able to help me.

I have just recently bought a new laptop (new to me though the specs are on the older side).  If I put the laptop into sleep mode, wait too long so it goes to sleep or close the lid (which should put it to sleep), the computer reboots and I get the screen that says windows didn't shutdown properly.  When I check the event log it says "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly." with source being Kernel-power, event ID 41 and task category (63).

Also, if I shutdown the computer it will reboot itself and I will have to shut it down a second the time.  It will always stay off the second time.

As for the specs of the computer:

CPU:  i3 370m
RAM:  4GB 1066mhz
OS:  Windows 7 home premium (32 bit)
HDD:  120GB Sandisk ssd

If there is any more information needed, just ask.

Thank you.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 9, 2011)

If you bought it used, I would start fresh by reinstalling the OS.  I'm not saying that will fix it because this might be more hardware related then software but at least you know, you started fresh.  Does the event viewer list any reasons for the issues?


----------



## vonbismarck (Dec 9, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> If you bought it used, I would start fresh by reinstalling the OS.  I'm not saying that will fix it because this might be more hardware related then software but at least you know, you started fresh.  Does the event viewer list any reasons for the issues?



My bad.  I should have stated that I bought it new.  Actually, I bought the parts separately and installed them.  The only thing that might be a problem (can't say for sure) is that I had cloned my old hard drive to the ssd and then installed Windows 7.  From what I remember though, I had a different, regular hard drive with a fresh install and still experienced the same problem.

This is the only information the event viewer gives me:
" BugcheckCode 0 
  BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
  SleepInProgress true 
  PowerButtonTimestamp 0"

Thank you.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, you shouldn't be cloning a regular hard drive to an SSD drive.  Always fresh install windows when an SSD drive is used.  Since you did a fresh install with a regular drive as well I'm still pushing toward hardware issue but may be from not using the most updated drivers.  Have you been getting any bluescreens of death?  If so, do the following.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## vonbismarck (Dec 10, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Well, you shouldn't be cloning a regular hard drive to an SSD drive.  Always fresh install windows when an SSD drive is used.  Since you did a fresh install with a regular drive as well I'm still pushing toward hardware issue but may be from not using the most updated drivers.  Have you been getting any bluescreens of death?  If so, do the following.
> 
> Download *BlueScreenView*
> No installation required.
> ...


Hello.  I had read before that one should do a fresh install with a ssd, unfortunately, I have years of programs I need for my work of which I no longer have the cds so I had to clone the old drive.  Hopefully that is not the cause of the problem which I don't think it is since I installed the old, mechanical hard drive with the fresh install and I still had the same thing happen.

I have not had an blue screen of death.  I ran the program anyway and it didn't return anything.

So I guess it is hardware related in some way.  It happens even if the wireless is turned off so can that be ruled out?  I am thinking it is not the ssd since it still happened with the mechanical drive as well.  That just leaves the motherboard, cpu and ram (as long as I wireless is also eliminated).  Would a memory test (i.e. memtest86+) help show if memory is the problem?

Any way I can test if it is the cpu or motherboard?

Thank you.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 10, 2011)

The reason why computer restarts on SHUT DOWN is because Windows was unable to close the specified loaded driver or a handle and therefore it will prevent it from being shut down and the next time you are able to shut it down normally is because Windows did not yet load that specified driver and therefore it is not executing and will not prevent the shut down.
This can be caused by a bad or incompatible driver(s).Sometimes the most updated driver(s) are not compatible or simply do not work properly with some systems and therefore they will cause problems like this.Same of course applies for old and unupdated driver(s).

What you can do is to make a fresh install of let's say Windows XP,but without installing ANY drivers.After the XP installation is finished,try to use the computer for an hour and do some things like text,images,copying/pasting and so on and then after an hour of usage try to turn it off.If it turns off every time properly then the cause was obviously a bad or incompatible driver which you manually installed,but was not working properly with your system.

Also you can boot Linux Ubuntu from the CD-ROM disk and use it for a while for few times in a row and try to turn off the system every time.If the system shuts down properly every time then the cause was again the same...bad or incompatible driver which you manually installed.

If in these 2 cases your system ALSO does not shut down properly then the cause is the hardware.




Cheers!


----------



## vonbismarck (Dec 13, 2011)

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> The reason why computer restarts on SHUT DOWN is because Windows was unable to close the specified loaded driver or a handle and therefore it will prevent it from being shut down and the next time you are able to shut it down normally is because Windows did not yet load that specified driver and therefore it is not executing and will not prevent the shut down.
> This can be caused by a bad or incompatible driver(s).Sometimes the most updated driver(s) are not compatible or simply do not work properly with some systems and therefore they will cause problems like this.Same of course applies for old and unupdated driver(s).
> 
> What you can do is to make a fresh install of let's say Windows XP,but without installing ANY drivers.After the XP installation is finished,try to use the computer for an hour and do some things like text,images,copying/pasting and so on and then after an hour of usage try to turn it off.If it turns off every time properly then the cause was obviously a bad or incompatible driver which you manually installed,but was not working properly with your system.
> ...


Looks like it is a hardware problem as I used a linux livecd and still ended up with the same problems.  Now, here is a kind of stupid question.  I am going to start removing hardware (really, all I can remove is the memory and wireless card).  When I remove the wireless card do I need to uninstall the driver as well?

Thank you.


----------

